# Unbelievably Great Air Show Pictures with Sound!!



## spikethebest (Dec 18, 2009)

The quality of these pictures are just amazing! Also you can hear the sound they make. 

http://home.comcast.net/~bzee1a/Edwards09/Edwards09.html

Enjoy!

I went to this show, but I was not photographer of these photos. 

just passing along some great photos for everyone to enjoy...

and to also show off the powerful and unstoppable might of the US Air Force!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like it was awesome! Why are flying things and explosions so entertaining?


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 18, 2009)

people like things that are powerful, loud, expensive, fast, and things that make huge explosions are just da bomb! lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

spikethebest said:


> I went to this show, but I was not photographer of these photos.
> just passing along some great photos for everyone to enjoy...
> and to also show off the powerful and unstoppable might of the US Air Force!



The awe these air shows inspire never dulls with time. I used to see one every year or two at the bases my husband was stationed at...I remember climbing onto our backyard picnic table to watch the Thunderbirds streaking overhead as they practiced their routine the day before the show...

One of my favorite family photos is of Fred in his flight suit, standing in front of a hangar at Pease AFB (he flew FB111's for three years there), with baby Marci on his hip and toddler Brock at his feet, all looking skyward at the flying routine... 

Brock is now a senior at the Air Force Academy...and when my nephew graduated from USAFA four years ago, we attended the beautifully-conducted ceremony complete with Thunderbird flyover and spectacular aeronautical maneuvers display immediately following...it brought tears to my eyes, as always...can't wait to see it again in May.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I'm also an airplane nut, but more so commercial aircraft. Haven't been to a show for awhile. Nellis is a favorite of mine and I'll always remember the three times we went in college.


----------



## -EJ (Dec 19, 2009)

That is amazing. The photographer really knows his stuff.

I probably saw that modified 747... about umteen years ago. While at Lackland AFB I saw it carrying the shuttle. It was a freaky stroke of luck.

The F-16XL... I helped build that. There were 2 produced. I was working at GD at the time. The wing has twice the area because it does not have a horizontal stabilizer. They now use them for various test beds just like that F15 with the cunards.

I will definately look for next years show. How hard was it to get into the base traffic wise?

That's impressive that the son not only follows in the fathers footsteps but makes it through the Air Force Acadamy... my brother graduated there. He's now retired... sort of. He flys for World Airways.



Stephanie Logan said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > I went to this show, but I was not photographer of these photos.
> ...


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 19, 2009)

the traffic was horrible both in and out. 3 hours in, 4 plus hours out. 250,000 people on one road on one lane. no good. so get there super early, like 5am. I go there at 7am and still a long line, but not as long if I got there at 10am. some people took 5 hours to get in and missed most of the show.


----------

